
Twitter Suspends Chinese Scientist Dr. Li-Meng Yan Account - guybedo
https://techstartups.com/2020/09/15/twitter-suspends-account-of-chinese-virologist-dr-li-meng-yan-after-she-published-a-paper-with-evidence-that-covid-19-was-created-in-wuhan-lab/
======
rbecker
Same story, different outlet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24506844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24506844)

